# [SOLVED] Shuttle fails to boot



## oddsprite (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello,

I've recently upgraded the RAM and PSU in my shuttle SN45G.
The system would boot before both upgrades but now upon powering on the fan stays at full speed and the HDD light remains on constantly. There is no display on the screen and resetting the bios has no effect.
The upgrades were the following:
PSU - from 200W to 300W (both models supported by shuttle).
RAM - From 2 sticks PC2100 (2x512 mb) to 2 sticks PC3200 (2x1Gb).

Fearing the problem may be the ram I have tried each stick independently in slot 1 and still the system refuses to boot.
The green LED on the motherboard is shining when power is connected.

My other system specs are as follows:
CPU - AMD Athlon XP 3200+
Graphics - ATI Radeon 9800XT
HDD - Maxtor 320gb
DVDRW - Sony
USB Keyboard and Mouse

Any suggestions on where to proceed in fault finding please?

oddsprite


----------



## oddsprite (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Shuttle fails to boot*

Does anybody have any idea?
I still haven't found a solution to this problem.

Regards,
oddsprite


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Shuttle fails to boot*

Oddsprite, sorry to hear your probelm. Im going to suggest really obvious stuff to get that out of the road, then we can move on to the techinical stuff... I dont mean to insult your experience or intelligence...

Replace the old PSU and see if it boots.
if it does... its your PSU. Check all connections are snug - its easy to bump stuff out of place.
If it doesnt... it may be the ram. If you have the old sticks - pop them back in and see if that works. Ifs its a ram problem - Im outta my league and someone else will have to advise you.

Hope this helps


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Shuttle fails to boot*

Don't you just love Shuttle and their great support? First thing to check is the memory, this board offers no support for buffered or ECC memory modules. You have the AMD Athlon XP 3200+, there are two flavors of this chip and one runs at 11 x 400, the other at 14 x 333. Go into the bios and hit "Load Optimized Defaults", esc that and go back and check to see what the FSB frequency says. Set the Memory Frequency to 100% and verify that the memory voltage is set to your specific memorys requirements. Set the memory timings to 2.5-3-3-11 and see what it does. Mike


----------



## oddsprite (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Shuttle fails to boot*

Thanks for the advice guys.
I actually had to test the RAM modules in a different computer (since I didn't have the original modules for my computer - long story) and that computer fails to boot either. I tried the RAM from the other computer in my shuttle and it boots fine, so dodgy RAM is the order of the day.
Time to order myself some Kingston memory. Last time I try to save a few £'s on ebay!

Btw, thanks for the BIOS advice Mike, I'm sure that'll come in handy when the new ram arrives. I'm pretty sure from memory I've got the 11 x 400 chip (according to Sisoft Sandra), since I made a point of ordering PC3200, which if I'm not mistaken runs at 400Mhz.

oddsprite


----------

